# Paul Scholes retires



## Shawady (31 May 2011)

I've lost interest in the premiership in recent years, but have to say I have always admired Scholes. He was a great professional and a great player. Probably the best midfielder in England of his generation.

[broken link removed]


----------



## TarfHead (31 May 2011)

+1

I'm not a fan of football, but there's something to admire in Scholes and his 'old school' attitudes.


----------



## micmclo (31 May 2011)

Old school tackles anyway, studs first


----------



## dereko1969 (31 May 2011)

As a Manchester City supporter I found it odd to be liking Scholes' attitude, very good player but really awful tackler who should have been sent off way more times than he did. It was really only when he retired from England duties that he started getting sent off. All that said excellent player who I'd have been delighted to have play for us.


----------



## Sunny (31 May 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> As a Manchester City supporter I found it odd to be liking Scholes' attitude, very good player but really awful tackler who should have been sent off way more times than he did. It was really only when he retired from England duties that he started getting sent off. All that said excellent player who I'd have been delighted to have play for us.


 
As Roy Keane said, people said he was a bad tackler but really he was an excellent tackler! The guy was one of the best players England has produced. By all accounts, Xavi and Iniesta were both looking for his shirt on Sat. No higher compliment than that. True legend of the game.


----------



## Betsy Og (31 May 2011)

I think he's previously admitted that he cant tackle .... why he should still try is the worrying bit. All in all a great guy though, hope he'll never have a day in the tabloids a la Giggs (real pity he didnt get to the finishing line unscathed).

Keane pontificating on the subject of tackling.... lets not go there....


----------



## Sunny (31 May 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> I think he's previously admitted that he cant tackle .... why he should still try is the worrying bit. All in all a great guy though, hope he'll never have a day in the tabloids a la Giggs (real pity he didnt get to the finishing line unscathed).
> 
> Keane pontificating on the subject of tackling.... lets not go there....


 
Keane wasn't pontificating. He was simply pointing out that people were always saying that he didn't know how to tackle when he made a bad one like it's not his fault. When in reality he knew perfectly well what he was doing most of the time.


----------



## Liamos (31 May 2011)

Sunny said:


> As Roy Keane said, people said he was a bad tackler but really he was an excellent tackler! The guy was one of the best players England has produced. By all accounts, Xavi and Iniesta were both looking for his shirt on Sat. No higher compliment than that. True legend of the game.


 

I think "a true legend of the game" might be slightly overstating it. Sure, a very good player but thats all.


----------



## Sunny (31 May 2011)

Liamos said:


> I think "a true legend of the game" might be slightly overstating it. Sure, a very good player but thats all.


 
I don't think so. When players like Zidane say he was one of the best players he ever played against, you are talking about someone that was better than a very good player. Darren Gibson is a very good player.


----------



## MrMan (31 May 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> As a Manchester City supporter I found it odd to be liking Scholes' attitude, very good player but really awful tackler who should have been sent off way more times than he did. It was really only when he retired from England duties that he started getting sent off. All that said excellent player who I'd have been delighted to have play for us.



I'm not seeing the link here with retiring from England and him getting sent off?
I think there was way too much made out about his tackling ability, he is a true great.


----------



## TarfHead (31 May 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> As a Manchester City supporter ..  excellent player who I'd have been delighted to have *play for us*.


 
Playing for Manchester City supporters  ?


----------



## dereko1969 (31 May 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Playing for Manchester City supporters  ?


 
I'm usually as pedantic as the next person*, but that's pushing it a bit.

*only if the next person is Tarfhead, obviously.


----------



## dereko1969 (31 May 2011)

MrMan said:


> I'm not seeing the link here with retiring from England and him getting sent off?
> I think there was way too much made out about his tackling ability, he is a true great.


 
England players, in my opinion, don't get sent off in League matches as much as they should. Gerrard, Lampard, Rio Ferdinand spring to mind as others, like Scholes and Shearer who got lenient treatment.


----------



## Ceist Beag (31 May 2011)

Liamos said:


> I think "a true legend of the game" might be slightly overstating it. Sure, a very good player but thats all.



No no no Liamos. There were two true legends of the game playing in the Premiership last season, Giggs and Scholes. Any player who has won as many medals as they have, who have played at the very top for as long as they have deserves the title legend. He was definitely one of the greats and in years to come he will be looked on as being up there with Best, and Charlton in the Man Utd greats list. Not only that but he carried himself with the utmost dignity throughout his career. He is a proper role model for any young player.


----------



## MrMan (1 Jun 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> England players, in my opinion, don't get sent off in League matches as much as they should. Gerrard, Lampard, Rio Ferdinand spring to mind as others, like Scholes and Shearer who got lenient treatment.



You could be right, but player profile also exaggerates opinions, because when they are in the england team the spotlight is much brighter so everything is picked up, while players in the wolves team might be getting away with similar fouls without the media focus, anysways 
I'm ot


----------



## dockingtrade (1 Jun 2011)

sunny said:


> darren gibson is a very good player.



:d


----------



## Pique318 (2 Jun 2011)

As a Liverpool fan, I have to say he was one of the few Man Utd players I envied them for. Cantona and Keane were 2 others.

Great player, great career, and not a peep about him in the tabloids. Has to be a plus.

Still won't miss him though


----------

